# New iPad may not work with non updated smart covers



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Aparrently the new iPad is polarity sensitive on the magnets that make covers dothe auto on off thing. My Targus case does not work. Targus says they will replace it.

http://markshangout.com/blog/2012/3/17/ipad-3-smart-cover-sleepwake-feature-not-working.html
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2012/03/22/smart-covers-new-ipad/


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm using an original smart cover (bought last year) on a new iPad.  Works fine.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I picked up an inexpensive iHome magnatized cover on the day the new iPads were released.  It was made for the iPad 2.  I did not realize it might not work, but it works great!  For an inexpensive cover, I am very happy with it.


----------

